# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Непонятная причина зависания в игре.

## Bellen

Добрый день.
Сразу к делу.
Играю на ноутбуке Acer Aspire 5551G. Процессор AMD Phenom II X4 N930 (2 GHz). Видеокарта ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650. 4 GB Оперативной памяти. Ноутбук в работе находится от питания, без батареи, в режиме максимальной производительности. Ранее без проблем проходил Mafia 2 почти на максимальных настройках.
Игра The Forest. Жуткие подвисания происходят на любых настройках игры, но играю всё равно на полных минималках.
Что я только не перепробовал.
3-мя антивирусами проверял компьютер - ну удалил 5-6 вредоносных файлов, не помогло.Пробовал задавать высокий/низкий приоритет, расшарил всевозможные графические настройки видеокарты, вертикальная синхронизация отключена, всевозможные сглаживания и настройки стоят на максимальную производительность.Файл подкачки выставлен оптимально, работают все 4 ядра процессора.В свойствах моего компьютера во вкладке "Быстродействие" стоит всё на высокую производительность, никаких обоев на рабочем столе нет, вид классический.Во время игры ноутюбук не нагружается особо, физическая память и файл подкачки по нагрузке не превышают 60%.Все драйвера обновлены и проверены на 10 раз, DirectX 11, Windows 7 Максимальная.Пробовал запускать различные гейм бустеры, очищал клинерами разными (CCleaner, Auslogic BoostSpeed, Mem Reduct) - не помогает.Дефрагментацию диска делалИгру переустанавливалНикаких лишних процессов, нагружающих систему - не наблюдал
 Не думаю что дело в железе, так как происходит это на любых настройках графики, на максимальных пробовал - периодами также всё, то летает, то резко начинаются зависания. Я перепробовал всё что можно, может не перечислил тут, но перепробовал, чёрт возьми, всё. В Dota 2, CS:GO такого не наблюдается. Есть у вас варианты ещё?
Прилагаю демонстрацию зависаний на видео.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EMVN4CSZMQM (с 0:40)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYYL5TuAo6c (на данном видео с самого начала противные лаги, а с 0:30 резко становится всё нормально, потом опять зависания)

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------

